# T+ corn ???



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

hi all, sort of got offered this corn snake.. the owner says its ultramel, pos t+???.....the t+ came obout because he sent a pic to a well respected corn breeder in the US , who said it could be..the pics dont show it but the snake has ruby red eyes?? not like an albino though!, i didnt take these pics but ill try and get a few of the eyes for you....
what do you think???
shane

sry forgot to add the pics!!!!......lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

looks like an ultramel to me mate, absolutely nothing like a T+


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

numpty question but whats a T+, no something ive come across myself


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> looks like an ultramel to me mate, absolutely nothing like a T+


 
what about the ruby eyes mate??? all the sibs have normal but these are really red??? any thing in that?
and ive been offered this one and a sib for the paradox.....good ?? bad ???
whats and ultramel or two worth?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slitherin said:


> what about the ruby eyes mate??? all the sibs have normal but these are really red??? any thing in that?
> and ive been offered this one and a sib for the paradox.....good ?? bad ???
> whats and ultramel or two worth?


 
I'd say thats a good swap if they are ultramel, not everyones into the paradox look, i remember nige saying ultramels should go around the £150 mark

Whats the T+ though? lol


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> I'd say thats a good swap if they are ultramel, not everyones into the paradox look, i remember nige saying ultramels should go around the £150 mark


 
ta mate.. and the T+ stands for "tyrosine plus" me thinks!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slitherin said:


> ta mate.. and the T+ stands for "tyrosine plus" me thinks!!


Ah, ok. that price for ultramel's is what nige would sell them for(i think thats what he said) but you can bet a shop would sell em alot dearer


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

have you any idea about its ruby red eyes??? non of the others has them??


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slitherin said:


> have you any idea about its ruby red eyes??? non of the others has them??


 
i know they do happen in ultramels pretty often, ive just double checked in the cornsnake morph guide.

It says " As adults, ultras and ultramels can become darker. The accumulation of pigment with age can also reduce or remove any ruby glow from the eyes in adults"


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Another thing, aren't paradox not possible to replicate through breeding, where-as ultramels with amels will give you 50% ultramel babies:mf_dribble:


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

omg this is well confusing 

o and can some1 plz post a piccie of t+


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't believe tyrosinase-positive albinism has been 100% identified in corn snakes.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

*these have working with T+ since 2004, and are still trying to prove it, theirs info and pics in there.*
*www.CornSnakeMorphs.com*


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slitherin said:


> *these have working with T+ since 2004, and are still trying to prove it, theirs info and pics in there.*
> *www.CornSnakeMorphs.comhttp://www.CornSnakeMorphs.comhttp://www.CornSnakeMorphs.com*http://www.CornSnakeMorphs.com


Have you seen the "clear" snow? how wild is that:mf_dribble:


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> Have you seen the "clear" snow? how wild is that:mf_dribble:


 
i saw that mate,......mental init!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slitherin said:


> *these have working with T+ since 2004, and are still trying to prove it, theirs info and pics in there.*
> *www.CornSnakeMorphs.com*


They're saying it LOOKS like a T+ albino.

What that particular snake looks like to me is an Ultramel, again.

I'll repeat, to my knowledge there has been nobody who has sent the appropriate samples to a lab to have it tested to find out whether corns have tyrosinase-negative albinism OR tyrosinase-positive albinism or both.

And the "clear" corn snake is basically suffering from a disorder that causes extreme anemia from birth - it doesn't have sufficient hemoglobin, so you don't see any of the red 'blood' pigmentation.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

hiya sorry to be a pest...... ive just heard of the owner that the parents were AMEL and NORMAL??? in the clutch there was 4 that looked like this with ruby eyes which died, 1 snow looking version which died and a normal looking 1 which ive been offered also...with the parents bieng AMEL/NORMAL im lost and my head hurts?!?!?!?!? i thought to get ultramel you needed an ultramel summat about it bieng co-dom,,,,,,hmmmm thats why i dont like bloody corns!!!!:lol2: ..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slitherin said:


> hiya sorry to be a pest...... ive just heard of the owner that the parents were AMEL and NORMAL??? in the clutch there was 4 that looked like this with ruby eyes which died, 1 snow looking version which died and a normal looking 1 which ive been offered also...with the parents bieng AMEL/NORMAL im lost and my head hurts?!?!?!?!? i thought to get ultramel you needed an ultramel summat about it bieng co-dom,,,,,,hmmmm thats why i dont like bloody corns!!!!:lol2: ..


Actually, the Ultra gene is not codominant to wild-type not-amel-or-ultra. Ultra is still a recessive gene - it's just codominant with AMEL.

So the parents could have been an Amel and a Normal het Ultra.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Actually, the Ultra gene is not codominant to wild-type not-amel-or-ultra. Ultra is still a recessive gene - it's just codominant with AMEL.
> 
> So the parents could have been an Amel and a Normal het Ultra.


thank you and sorry to be a pest!!:no1: , and the ruby eyes are just that? ruby eyes..
shane


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I got a 'clear' corn in 1 of my clutches last year.
Mine is still alive and doing great, It seems to have been some form of deficiency that rectified itself after several months as it is now identical in colour and size to its sibling.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

heres a couple of photos of the clear, not very good but you can see the clear eyes, also the tongue was white


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slitherin said:


> thank you and sorry to be a pest!!:no1: , and the ruby eyes are just that? ruby eyes..
> shane


I'd been under the impression that lots of ultramels - because they're sort of like a "super" hypo with more reduced black than an Ultra hypo would show - had ruby eyes anyway.

Sort of like some Ghost corns show ruby pupils despite not being Amels.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Shane,

Thanks for your p.m. directing me to this thread.

I would agree with the consensus at this time, that the hatchling appears to be an Ultramel.



> Original post by *slitherin*
> 
> what about the ruby eyes mate??? all the sibs have normal but these are really red??? any thing in that?


The Ghost & Lavender cultivar each present with a ruby eye as hatchlings. The Ghost tend to lose this feature with maturity.........the eye colour may not be relative to identification.



> Original post by *slitherin*
> 
> hiya sorry to be a pest...... ive just heard of the owner that the parents were AMEL and NORMAL??? in the clutch there was 4 that looked like this with ruby eyes which died, 1 snow looking version which died and a normal looking 1 which ive been offered ......


This would concern me, did the breeder mention the cause of such a high mortality rate?

Are there any details on where the original parents came from (i.e. Imports)?

I realize that you are asking an opinion of this animal, however, I do not generally like to state a definative cultivar without first having the opportunity to see the animal, verify the history & be aquainted with the breeder.

As you are dealing with the person then only you can determine his / her reputation.

Perhaps his / her view would be pertinent here ?


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the reply...i will get a few more answers later, and the reason im bieng a pain is ive been offered this one and a sib for my paradox..
i was always open to swaps or sale with the paradox and any thing i get for him (poss these two) would be up for sale just the same, but like ive said many corns and their genes/morphs/and prices are too much for me to keep up with!! 
thanks again all
shane: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i walked away from a yearlng pair if T+ at hamm a year ago at 1200 e i think... madness lol, stunning snakes.


----------

